
All Hetzner managed servers are broken - ofrzeta
https://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html#8343
======
ofrzeta
"Description: Due to changes or a bug in the Debian package, some packages
were uninstalled from the servers during the routine update. We are currently
working on reinstalling them as soon as possible so that the services can be
accessed again.

Affected: All webhosting packages and all managed servers"

ATM they have recovered 30% of the managed servers.

